# What is it?



## trailhopper (Jan 20, 2013)

Hedstrom? Huffy? Year? Im a newbie to the bicycle scene and would love to know who made this. I did find a catalog Ad from 1976 JC Penneys showing a 16" front springer version. Any info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Smoopy's (Feb 2, 2013)

trailhopper said:


> Hedstrom? Huffy? Year? Im a newbie to the bicycle scene and would love to know who made this. I did find a catalog Ad from 1976 JC Penneys showing a 16" front springer version. Any info will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 80876 View attachment 80885 View attachment 80878




I would say Hedstrom


----------

